# tubal ligation reversal



## ronny17 (May 16, 2011)

Hi, i'm new here and have to say this is a fantastic forum for information and support.

I'm waiting at the min on a review appointment with Professor McClure at the Royal Hospital, we had all the blood tests and sperm test done.  I got sterilised 14 years ago and I'm with an amazing partner now engaged and hoping to marry next year, at the time of my sterilisation it was the right thing to do then.  I have 2 wonderful kids, well teens and my partner has no children.

I just rang the hospital there and they said the review appointment will be around June/July, wish it was sooner, but if anyone here has any of this experience please reply, I'm nervous, so very nervous about the review and have no idea what will happen in the review.

Many thanks to all x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome ronny,

My journeys a bit different to yours but I just wanted to say hi. Im sure someone will be along whos going or has gone through something similar and You can always pop onto the other threads for a chat.

Katie xx


----------



## ronny17 (May 16, 2011)

Thank you so much Katie, its truly a wonderful forum of wonderful people as i've been reading through a lot of threads.


----------

